# My hospital admission..... Saved my life!



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

All i can say is Thankyou to everyone on here for the help... I think i have the best Dr in the world  

I am 99% dp free x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

That's awesome!! I'm glad your doctor is understanding and that you're feeling so much better


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> All i can say is Thankyou to everyone on here for the help... I think i have the best Dr in the world  I am 99% dp free x


How thoughtful of you. Come here and mention your Dr got you cured, yet completely forget to divulge a tiny detail like... HOW ?


----------



## medo88 (Feb 8, 2013)

im glad relly , but plz can you explaine how thats happen ?? did you take any med ?? whats the name of this hospital ? thanks alot .


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

that's awesome, and it certainly gives me more hope  congratulations.

please tell us more!


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

ok well i was against medications from the start but you know what i wouldn't be here without them.. 

quetiapine 400mgs reduced to 200mgs 7pm nightly 

promethazine for panic attacks.. when needed 

Paroxetine 20mgs 8am daily 

Now off all meds and fully back to normal best of luck people.. x Thankyou for all the support.. Don't feel bad about taking meds because for me it worked


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah I weened myself off pharmacological meds and found natural meds to be more effective. Garlic, vegetable juices, exercise, fasting, water, deep mental stimulation.

For me, the DP feels way less when I engage in deep solitude mental and physical stimulation activities that create and express.

I think it's safe to say living more constructive and proactively and less observably helps reduce DP for most, if not everyone.

If you love to think a lot about things...write it out... draw it... act it... create things with that thinking!

If you love to watch a lot of TV and movies...write about it - create your own stories! be inspired, then create your own!

If you love games... mod them and make your own games! Get involved!

The deep mental stimulation of these activities is like the natural shock therapy to anxiety and depression... only a two-for-one special. You get the therapy and the fruits of your work!

Get more involved with your life and feel more alive basically.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Congrats! And interesting... Quetiapine= Seroquel, Paroxetine= Paxil, and Promethazine? An antihistamine with a strong sedative effect? Seroquel made me feel zombie-like. I was on Paxil long ago... I don't remember how much it helped with Dp, but I do remember it gave me really lucid dreams. I'm curious about this Promethazine though.

I recall another person on the site having luck with Seroquel. Maybe it's time to try it again...


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

so pleased for you Bjorn, very jealous, am still on prozac, DP still not gone


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey mipmunk.. have faith you will loose it soon x


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I had one hour on Saturday when it really lifted, the first time in nearly 6 months, but then disappeared again....... and nothing since.......


----------

